# The never ending poem....



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Several years ago a friend and I would pass a notebook back and forth for months writing on one poem...it spanned several notebooks by the end but he moved away and took them with him (he was the writer...me I was the painter). Since I've lost contact with the guy...Just today Corry and Mit were talking about writting a song in the same vein and I thought it would be cool to start something like that in here for the poet in all of us....you can take it in any direction you want- happy, sad, angry, happy, naughty...whatever ya feel like doing is okay as long as it fits in the poem. Have fun!!!

Splishing and splashing all about
Neck deep in **** and drowning in doubt...


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 3, 2004)

The end is almost here
So remember those whom you love dear


----------



## mygrain (Dec 3, 2004)

Grab them and hold them oh so near
and let them know that there is nothing to fear.


----------

